# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo.

## esifuent

*logo (gif).jpg* Somos una empresa de servicios con 3 años de experiencia en el sector agrícola. Ofrecemos el cuidado de sus campos agrícolas (uva o ajíes, por ejemplo) con el uso de aves de presa y técnicas de cetrería. Ofrecemos tecnología limpia para sus campos. Creemos que el cuidado de la naturaleza con la naturaleza ofrece excelentes resultados en sus campos en los aspectos financieros, ecológicos y orgánicos. Nos comprometemos con nuestros clientes desde la siembra hasta la cosecha en fuertes relaciones comerciales.    *Ecoraptors* 
Natura pro Natura 
Su socio en el campo   www.ecoraptors.com 
Si usted tiene problemas con las plagas de aves o la necesidad de saber más sobre el control biológico o nuestros servicios, póngase en contacto con nosotros a estos correos electrónicos  dmispireta@ecoraptors.com  esifuentes@ecoraptors.comTemas similares: Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva, Pimiento Piquillo y Berries Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva y Pimiento Piquillo Cuidamos campos de uva y aji con aves rapaces. Control Biológico con Ecoresponsabilidad Cuidamos campos de uva y aji con aves rapaces. Control Biológico con Ecoresponsabilidad Control biológico de plagas de aves en uva de mesa, páprika, pimiento morrón, etc.

----------

